# Cemetery columns for $76



## homerj10 (Aug 8, 2014)

homerj10 said:


> I will start by saying that I used drylok in the monster mud mixture only now realizing I spent 38 dollars on it. I tend to spend and not pay attention to prices. My wife yells at me all the time for it. So with that said I think the price could be brought down some more. I will also say I am not sure if this is cheap or not, but pricing out materials for other columns on here the prices seemed to be well over 100 dollars for most. I am not sure if it was just more expensive near me or what. I wanted to build something that I could store easily as well too, so I will not be joining these pieces together they will all stay separate from each other. I will however be using four rods at each corner that will secure them in place and run all the way into the ground through the base.
> 
> So supplies consisted of cellofoam poly panel they sell at home depot it is
> 3 x 6 sheets that are 3//4" x 14 1/2" x 48" Cost $24 plus tax
> ...



I forgot to add pictures of the products that I used here they are.






























Here is some more of it. Column is being painted, but I ran out. And the two plaques I will be using on the front of the columns. Thinking I may backlight them so the letters glow, however that will be a trial and error thing, hoping the more trial less error.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great start! Love the texture - they will look awesome with a little paint and under your lights. Nicely done!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it pretty heavy with the joint compound and drylock on it?? Looks nice - great work on it!


----------



## homerj10 (Aug 8, 2014)

SpiderMonkey said:


> Is it pretty heavy with the joint compound and drylock on it?? Looks nice - great work on it!


Thanks. It isn't that heavy I would say the weight of one column is about 8 pounds, and the base with cap is about 6 pounds. So 14 to 15 pounds when I fully assemble it.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Great texture can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks great! I couldn't believe the cost of some of these great columns, so I was really afraid when it came time to throw mine together. Fortunately, mine came in at just about $100 (after adding a skull archway which was over half the cost, but soooo worth it!!). Can't wait to see 'em done!


----------



## homerj10 (Aug 8, 2014)

Here they are all finished up minus some touch up paint. I really like them all lit up. I am going to try and get a better pic at night as this doesn't even begin to show off the cracks that light u.


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

they look amazing! great job.


----------

